# Wahrscheinlich Spulen-Problem mit Pure Power L7 530 Watt!



## Oremiyo (12. November 2011)

Hallo Support,

ich habe mir das Pure Power L7 530 Watt Netzteil zu meiner Asus GTX 560TI gekauft, weil es bei eurem Kalkulator als bestes Netzteil für diese Grafikarte ausgewählt wurde. Doch als ich es eingebaut habe und Strom darauf war, war ein leises Fieben zu hören. So ähnlich, wie wenn man Gas aus einer Gas-Flasche entweichen lässt. Ich habe mir gedacht das ist nur am Anfang, doch dann wurde es zwischen durch auch lauter. Wenn es leiser ist hört man das fieben nur, wenn man direkt über dem PC mit dem Ohr ist und wenn es lauter wird hört man ein leises fieben auch neben dem PC wenn ich Arbeite ect. 

PS: Mein voriges Netzteil (450 Watt) war von Cougar hatte das fieben auch(deswegen auch eingeschickt und durch das Pure Power L7 ausgetauscht). Das Standart-Netzteil vom Komplett PC hatte kein fieben war aber auch ein kleinere Grafikarte drin!

Ich hoffe das Problem habe ich verständlich geschildert und hoffe auf eine gute Antwort!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Mario S.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. November 2011)

Hallo 

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Geräusch aufzunehmen?


----------



## Oremiyo (14. November 2011)

Ist sehr schwierig, weil es eben so schrill ist und man dies wahrscheinlich nachher nicht hört. Aber ich habe sowieso zurzeit kein passendes Aufnahmegerät für diesen Akt.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. November 2011)

Hallo

Welche Möglichkeiten zum testen hättest du? Eine andere Grafikkarte?
Und wie schaut der Rest vom System aus?


----------

